# MO home on 4 acres



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's the listing for our home. We love it but we are moving and just can't take it with us. Hope you can get the link. 
http://rosezellamyers.com/default.a...is_format=0&mls_number=101481&page=1&sortby=2


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

my gosh, i dont' know how you can leave it! that is a gorgeous home!!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

chewie said:


> my gosh, i dont' know how you can leave it! that is a gorgeous home!!


And might I add, VERY tastefully decorated.

It sounds like a good buy to me. Hopefully you won't have any trouble finding a buyer.

donsgal


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

PMing ya.


----------



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. This was our dream home. I really wanted a 100 year old farm house but settled for a new one trimed in the old fashion wide trim and french doors. We sat on our front porch last night and watched a turkey with her young poults walking along the creek. It is so peaceful with the sound of the water and the cool breeze coming off the creek in the evenings. Some nights we watch the fog move in over the water while the fire flys light up the meadow. Yes, I'm going to miss it but life is full of seasons and it's our season to go. My husband has some health issues that are going to get worse, not better and we are moving out west in hopes that it will ease his pain somewhat. I try not to talk about it with him because I don't want him to feel like it's "his fault" so to speak. I'd go to the moon if it would make him feel better and I have faith that where ever we land, we will make it our home. 

so far everyone loves the house but say it's too far to drive. I drive 45 minutes to Springfield everyday to work. It's a lovely drive through the hills but yes, gas is going up. If you want to live in the boonies as we call it, want privacy, nature, and wonderful neighbors then this is the house for you.


----------

